# NYC MTA Bus with Blue Flashing Lights (video)



## gm33

Hey guys,

Long time lurker, first time poster (I'm not a LEO), but thought you guys would love this one.

Came across this in NYC. After doing some research, there's apparently a new express bus service through the MTA. It gets it's own lane and makes limited stops. The best part: it flashes fricken blue lights all the time.





I realize that police use red in NY, but there's some movement to get it yanked.
http://www.silive.com/news/index.ssf/2012/09/officials_call_on_mta_to_stop.html
_The flashing blue lights used on the Select Bus Service are controversial and violate the New York State Vehicle and Traffic Law (Article 9, Section 375 (41)).[22] NYS Law states "The use of blue lights on vehicles shall be restricted for use only by a volunteer firefighter" and "may be affixed to a police vehicle and fire vehicle, provided that such blue light or lights shall be displayed on a police vehicle and fire vehicle for rear projection only.".[23] MTA Select Bus Service uses flashing blue forward projecting lights which violate the New York State VTL._

Being a MA resident, it was quite unnerving to be in front of one of them!


----------



## 263FPD

This being NYC, it means nothing.


----------



## Goose

I'm not pulling over for a bus...it's not hauling ass, it doesn't have a siren, and even though they are flashing blue - they are obviously not legitimate warning lights. If they really needed people to get out of its way, it would be lit up like a Christmas tree and have lights lower on the bus since nobody can see that high in a mirror.


----------



## pahapoika

have seen those just as your coming into the city around that first huge set of housing projects.

never knew what the deal was with those.


----------



## Goose

USMCMP5811 said:


> What about this bus?


----------



## 263FPD

The wheels on the bus go round and round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> What about this bus?


Wasn't that bus repainted into a scheme more customer friendly for a far more gentle purpose?

Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## lofu

pahapoika said:


> have seen those just as your coming into the city around that first huge set of housing projects.
> 
> never knew what the deal was with those.


That's exactly where I saw one. I believe that's called Co-Op City in The Bronx on 95 before you get to The Cross Bronx XWay. I figured it was their version of "call police for assistance" like The T has.


----------



## pahapoika

lofu said:


> That's exactly where I saw one. I believe that's called Co-Op City in The Bronx on 95 before you get to The Cross Bronx XWay. I figured it was their version of "call police for assistance" like The T has.


yeah, not sure what the deal is with those blue lights, but it does get your attention


----------



## BxDetSgt

They put those on about a year ago or so, just around the time NYPD added blue to the light packages. We were not allowed to have front facing blue because of the volunteer fire fighters association, but these busses have no problem. Nonsense. From a distance, if you are looking for a scene, it can be confusing. But down here no one gives a crap if you have lights.
Maybe we can offer whacker tour packages down here. They will all get a 30 min. ride with blue lights, a jar of vaseline, and some napkins. Have at it boys.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Don't police in NY use red lights and Fire blue, the opposite of MA?


----------



## BxDetSgt

Not anymore, now most agencies have red and blue rear facing, with some going to red and blue all over. Fire is red except for volunteer FF.


----------



## 263FPD

You can barely see it but that is a little blue light in the bottom left corner.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

